# Tech scams and scams in general



## Murrmurr (Jan 28, 2021)

If you're interested in what happened when a journalist met up with a scammer, this audio only podcast is 35 minutes long and that's what it's about.
The journalist mentions a guy who investigates scammers and uses the name Jim Browning to post videos about how scams work, who and where the perpetrators are, and how you can avoid being scammed. The podcast is interesting but Jim Browning's videos are way more educational.

The podcast link is https://static.nytimes.com/podcasts...racing-the-call-bhattacharjee-nytmag-audm.mp3

The link to "Jim's" youtube channel is  https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBNG0osIBAprVcZZ3ic84vw


----------



## Jeni (Jan 28, 2021)

Wow ........just listened to about half of this ........ makes it more sleazy then it is....in one scam actually targeting people who fell victim to another version. 
I am not saying that i would never fall for these items but there are so many Red flags in many of the scams ......

Many seem to be based on getting something for nothing ........ to good to be true or finally odd computer voices claiming to be from some company often not even knowing if you have an account there ........  i remember many share this with your friends and win free tickets etc from an airline etc ... often all fake just hope to expand their potential victim list.....
i can see if people are in a hurry but most people would double check items ......... by doing their homework not jumping into a deal that expires right now etc.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 28, 2021)

Jeni said:


> Wow ........just listened to about half of this ........ makes it more sleazy then it is....in one scam actually targeting people who fell victim to another version.
> I am not saying that i would never fall for these items but there are so many Red flags in many of the scams ......
> 
> Many seem to be based on getting something for nothing ........ to good to be true or finally odd computer voices claiming to be from some company often not even knowing if you have an account there ........  i remember many share this with your friends and win free tickets etc from an airline etc ... often all fake just hope to expand their potential victim list.....
> i can see if people are in a hurry but most people would double check items ......... by doing their homework not jumping into a deal that expires right now etc.


These scammers make billions of dollars annually, so lots of people are falling for these scams. Especially the tech scams, if I were to guess. And some of the scammers resort to very cruel tactics, sometimes in the form of actual threats. The wisest thing to do at that point (if it's gone that far) is to unplug your computer. Wisest thing to do at THIS point, before a scammer calls, is watch some of Jim Browning's videos.


----------



## Jules (Jan 28, 2021)

Recently I got a bank email - written in French.  Canada is a bilingual country but the majority of citizens aren’t. Wonder how many opened it.  I read enough that I didn’t panic that they‘ll be freezing my account that I don’t even have.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm honestly sick and tired of scammers.. and their filthy attempts at trying to fleece money from people...


----------



## Jeni (Jan 28, 2021)

Jules said:


> Recently I got a bank email - written in French.  Canada is a bilingual country but the majority of citizens aren’t. Wonder how many opened it.  I read enough that I didn’t panic that they‘ll be freezing my account that I don’t even have.


exactly.......... i get those telling me my prime account will be frozen .... i do not have an account with Amazon so troll for somebody else..............         
 i can see if a person had an account they should be calling company directly not click here or call this number etc..... but people will call that # instead of checking (on website or statements ) to see if that is the customer contact number........

around the holidays  I got a text saying your shipment has been delayed with UPS click here for more details ...... i did not have anything coming via UPS but millions could have fallen for that ........ 
there are many examples i just do not see how some do not do the most basic step of double checking...... the friend/ grandkid etc in prison in mexico goes around every year and some grandparents wire $5000 to mexico ......... Call the kid or parents and asking if person is even in mexico etc ...call the embassy ....... but each year like clockwork we see stories of people finding out too late and acting as if this was the first time this old scam has happened


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 29, 2021)

They'll say just about anything. I enjoy telling them to **** off and hanging up on them.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Jan 31, 2021)

Back in the 80's I started getting this bill from a long distance provider.  I had never agreed to it so I ignored it until the bill got above $100.  I finally called the service number.  It was from a provider in Atlanta.  The customer service rep played a recording of me answering a series of questions and agreeing to switch my long distance.  During the call I figured out that the recording was from a telephone survey I had taken months prior.  My yes and no's was my voice.

I told her that she was working a scam and to never bother me again or we would be seeing each other in court.  I never got another bill and since then I've never taken another phone or online survey again.  That got me thinking about it when I read about Microsoft developing an AI 'creepy' app that could mimic a person's voice and you could carry on a conversation with someone.  They do it now with apps creating bogus scenes with graphics for movie clips, so you have trouble telling real from fake.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 31, 2021)

Hardly a day goes by without getting some sort of "financial spam" e-mail, or some bogus phone call.  It's become "automatic" for me to scan the titles on my e-mail, and move them to the spam folder if I don't recognize the source.  The same goes for the telephone....if we don't recognize the callers number, it gets immediately blocked, without answering.  
Opening these e-mails, or answering these calls, is a sure way to expose yourself to problems.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 1, 2021)

Jeni said:


> exactly.......... i get those telling me my prime account will be frozen .... i do not have an account with Amazon so troll for somebody else..............
> i can see if a person had an account they should be calling company directly not click here or call this number etc..... but people will call that # instead of checking (on website or statements ) to see if that is the customer contact number........
> 
> around the holidays  I got a text saying your shipment has been delayed with UPS click here for more details ...... i did not have anything coming via UPS but millions could have fallen for that ........
> there are many examples i just do not see how some do not do the most basic step of double checking...... the friend/ grandkid etc in prison in mexico goes around every year and some grandparents wire $5000 to mexico ......... Call the kid or parents and asking if person is even in mexico etc ...call the embassy ....... but each year like clockwork we see stories of people finding out too late and acting as if this was the first time this old scam has happened


My DIL had a very hip grandmother.  When she got the "grandson in prison...needs money call" she said something like "serves him right for always getting in trouble...let him stay there".  LOL   I bet they were not expecting that answer. The family got a kick out of that one.

@Jeni  You're right. The attraction of getting something for nothing reels 'em in.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 1, 2021)

One of their most successful scams is the refund scam, where an elderly person (their favorite target) receives a voicemail from a (fake) representative at Microsoft explaining that the security software on their computer is faulty (they used to say it had expired), and so to avoid a class-action lawsuit, Microsoft is refunding each and every customer $200 whether they purchased the software themselves or it came built-in on their computer, and the message gives a number to call to get the refund.

Hundreds of people called scam-baiters call these numbers just to keep a scammer on the phone as long as possible. The more of the scammer’s time they waste, the less time s/he has to scam a victim.

Most scammers are as unaware that they’re being baited as their usual victims are that they’re being victimized, and many are just plain ignorant, so scam-baiter videos on youtube are often hilarious.

The refund scam: The victim calls the number provided in the voicemail and is asked by a Microsoft representative (the scammer) to open a program on their computer called Team Viewer, or a very similar one. This program gives the scammer full remote access to the victim’s computer. The scammer "verifies" that the faulty program is present and the computer is being infected. Eventually s/he asks the victim to log into their bank account so that they may watch in real time as “Microsoft” deposits the refund. When the victim goes to verify the deposit, he or she will notice that the “Microsoft” rep has entered in too many zeros, so that $299 might look like $2,099, or even $20,099, depending on how much the scammer saw in the victim's checking and savings accounts.

But the scammer has merely manipulated numbers to make it look like the refund amount is erroneous. No actual money is involved, no real changes have occurred. The scammer then panics because, he tells the victim, he will lose his job over this error, and the only way the now sympathetic victim can rescue him from impending ruination and his kids from starvation is for the victim to send him the over-payment in the form of prepaid visa cards, available at the victim’s nearest Target store or whatever.

That’s the point where the great majority of victims call BS and and hang up, and the scammer gets nothing. However, unless the victim has immediately unplugged their computer, they lose access to it. The moment the victim realizes it’s a scam, the scammer empties their computer of each and every file and folder, pictures and personal info included, and locks the victim out by changing their password. And while the scammer is busy doing that, s/he’s threatening to empty the victim’s bank accounts (which is impossible, but the victim rarely knows that). They are mean people whose only goal at that point is to frighten and confuse the elderly victims who won’t pay up.

This happened to my sister. It cost her $200 to have the computer looked at by a repairman who couldn’t fix it, and another $900+ to replace her computer. Moreover, the whole experience was horrible and scary and she was literally shook-up and cried about it for weeks.

It's all well and good that you won't be fooled yourself, but if you know _anyone_ who might fall prey to any type of scam, please enlighten them. Showing them a few instructional videos like Jim Browning's, or funny scam-bait videos, or at least showing them where they can find them (youtube) would be more than a kindness.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 1, 2021)

*I am so sick of the phone scams and the email scams. I don't answer the phone if I don't recognize the number and I never open an email if I don't know where it's from. If I do open one I never click where they say to click and see more. I just put
it in my spam folder. I explained to my husband never to say the word yes or ok, just hang up if he gets a call.*


----------



## Jeni (Feb 2, 2021)

My recent pet peeve are so many people who seem to think  " that all my information is out there anyway so why be so cautious" they will fill out " contests" trolling for private information ....... apply for any offer promising some item that makes no sense..... i see the word "free" i walk away as most is just the welcome mat to a scam or problem.

It is not just scams but actual apps etc...... 

I am always curious about ads I see on TV etc ......................so i will look them up to see how they can have so many things "free" most of it is tracking people buying patterns or movement to sell that information etc.....some of these "new" online banks are old banks that had issues just RENAMED .....

An APP  ( called DAVE)       promising to front you money no interest for many who have trouble and need some cash now type ..... when I looked it up they LITERALLY insist you give them your login/ password  information  to your bank................
Every bank I have dealt with says do not share this information with anyone...........let alone a third party app.

i read many who fell for this had to move quickly and were forced to close  bank accounts .......even change banks .... because app would access all their account and if you opened new account with same bank ......they had the bank give them access....because you at one time allowed it.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My DIL had a very hip grandmother. * When she got the "grandson in prison...needs money call" she said something like "serves him right for always getting in trouble...let him stay there".  LOL   I bet they were not expecting that answer. The family got a kick out of that one.
> *
> @Jeni  You're right. The attraction of getting something for nothing reels 'em in.


Now that's a scam I've never heard of....


----------



## Jules (Feb 2, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Now that's a scam I've never heard of....


The grandchild in trouble is a very common one here.  Even if your bank suspects that someone is getting money to pay a scammer, they can’t interfere.  One teller suggested this and then couldn’t say anymore to her.  The lady or her family did permit her story to be told in the newspaper later.

I love that Grandmother’s reply.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Feb 2, 2021)

> This happened to my sister. It cost her $200 to have the computer looked at by a repairman who couldn’t fix it, and another $900+ to replace her computer. Moreover, the whole experience was horrible and scary and she was literally shook-up and cried about it for weeks.


My neighbor fell for this also several years ago.  She had an older desktop, paid the scammer $175 to no avail.  I suggested either buy a new unit or I could install a Linux system for nothing.  She accepted No 2, it's still running.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 2, 2021)

There have long been scams throughout human history, and people that get taken advantage of.  It is up to us individually to remain aware so we don't get taken in by these people.

Tony


----------



## Jules (Feb 2, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> It is up to us individually to remain aware so we don't get taken in by these people.


That‘s easy to say.  Mental deterioration can happen to even the brightest as we age.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 2, 2021)

Jules said:


> The grandchild in trouble is a very common one here.  Even if your bank suspects that someone is getting money to pay a scammer, they can’t interfere.  One teller suggested this and then couldn’t say anymore to her.  The lady or her family did permit her story to be told in the newspaper later.
> 
> I love that Grandmother’s reply.


In the states ...........most of the people that were stopped from sending money .........were alerted  by bank tellers etc that spot these types of transactions. ............. odd  to me,    that banks  would not be allowed to interfere.   
There are a great deal of scams that have been averted by bank employees........


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 2, 2021)

Jules said:


> That‘s easy to say.  Mental deterioration can happen to even the brightest as we age.


Fair point.  This is where having somebody look out for you becomes very important.

Tony


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 2, 2021)

Jeni said:


> In the states ...........most of the people that were stopped from sending money .........were alerted  by bank tellers etc that spot these types of transactions. ............. odd  to me,    that banks  would not be allowed to interfere.
> There are a great deal of scams that have been averted by bank employees........


A lot of scammers instruct the victim to withdraw cash from their bank and then buy prepaid cards from Target or Walmart or Best Buy and a few others - used to be Western Union, but that's traceable. Then they instruct the victim to scratch off the strip on the back of the card and read off the numbers. 

The scammer stays on the phone with the victim the entire time to make sure they don't tell the bank teller why they are making a large withdrawal, or tell the Target cashier what the cards are for. Banks and SOME stores that sell prepaid cards are aware of these scams but *can do nothing if the customer insists on making these transactions.*

Jim Browning has discovered a way to listen in on scam calls and access the scammer's computers. So he can watch and hear the whole process. He calls the victim to warn them if possible, but he can't while they're on the phone with the scammer. On a few occasions, he's called the victim's bank and the bank has stopped the victim from withdrawing their money. Jim gets the bank's phone number from the scammer's computer (after he's gained remote access to victim's comp). 

*The access Jim Browning has to scammer's computers is illegal.* Jim Browning is his alias. Jim doesn't reveal his face or where he works or lives on his videos because he could be arrested for accessing scammer's equipment, and he's received death threats from some extremely wealthy scam operators. 

He devotes thousands of hours and dollars and his technical skills to expose scammers and save victims whenever possible. Unfortunately, his most achievable goal is educating potential victims, and 99% of them are elderly people _who live alone_.

Here's a nail-biting video where he stopped a scam in the nick of time:


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 2, 2021)

Jules said:


> That‘s easy to say.  Mental deterioration can happen to even the brightest as we age.


Precisely! People who fall victim to these scams are not stupid; they may be unaware, too trusting, or in a diminished capacity. And the majority of these victims don't have anybody to look out for them. WE have to be the ones. 

When I first discovered Jim Browning, a friend and I started going to senior activity centers to give a demonstration about scams. Senior activity centers is where old folks could go for a few hours of fun and exercise and then go home. They are all closed now, but at least we can fully inform all our elderly relatives and neighbors who use a computer and/or have a phone, and maybe give them our number to call if they suspect a scam or are threatened by a scammer. 

Also I joined Jim Browning's Patreon. I can only give $10/mo but every bit helps.


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 2, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> If you're interested in what happened when a journalist met up with a scammer, this audio only podcast is 35 minutes long and that's what it's about.
> The journalist mentions a guy who investigates scammers and uses the name Jim Browning to post videos about how scams work, who and where the perpetrators are, and how you can avoid being scammed. The podcast is interesting but Jim Browning's videos are way more educational.
> 
> The podcast link is https://static.nytimes.com/podcasts...racing-the-call-bhattacharjee-nytmag-audm.mp3
> ...


Thanks Murrmurr.  That was a great podcast.  I listened the whole 36 minutes.  I wish that more people were aware of these scams.  I have a great interest in this topic since years ago when I subscribed to "Consumer Reports" with articles on scams.  I believe that a lack of education is the cause of many of these scams.  Yes, I know, that the scammers are usually from India & yes, they are desperate for work.  However, we need to stop being greedy & stop believing that we won millions from "Publishing Clearing House" or that we won a free cruise.  The general rule is never accept phone calls from strangers, never give out your social security number, never allow anyone to get into your computer & never give out banking information.  This is especially important for us seniors who are often lonely & who like to believe that most people are nice.  Most people are really nice but scanners are not.  They are after you money.  I always believed that there is power in education.  Thanks again.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 2, 2021)

I once read about a young college student who was scammed out of $3,000 (I think it was). She was told she owed the IRS and to put the money on an iTunes card.  You have to be a special kind of stupid to think a government agency wants payment via an iTunes card! Apparently she didn't learn much in college.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 2, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I once read about a young college student who was scammed out of $3,000 (I think it was). She was told she owed the IRS and to put the money on an iTunes card.  You have to be a special kind of stupid to think a government agency wants payment via an iTunes card! Apparently she didn't learn much in college.


I heard about that one, too, and saw a video about it. The scammer tells the victim that the IRS has their assets temporarily frozen. That's how they convince the victim that these cards are the only means of payment and to prevent them being arrested. In fact, they tell the victim that enforcement officers will arrive at their address in 45 minutes, that's the reason for their call, to warn them (the victim).

How many college students know how the IRS works, and what powers they actually have? I know the IRS doesn't have the power to send law enforcement to my door, or to freeze my assets at a moment's notice. I know a case has to be opened before the IRS can do anything to me, and that such a case can take months and is preceded by lots of letters letting me know there _is_ a case and what it's about.

But I'll cut that college student some slack because how many 20-somethings know all that? I only know because I looked into it, mostly online, and not until I was in my 40s. Sadly, Miss Diva, this stuff isn't taught in schools, and it's not normal dinner conversation either, not in most households.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 2, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I heard about that one, too, and saw a video about it. The scammer tells the victim that the IRS has their assets temporarily frozen. That's how they convince the victim that these cards are the only means of payment and to prevent them being arrested. In fact, they tell the victim that enforcement officers will arrive at their address in 45 minutes, that's the reason for their call, to warn them (the victim).
> 
> How many college students know how the IRS works, and what powers they actually have? I know the IRS doesn't have the power to send law enforcement to my door, or to freeze my assets at a moment's notice. I know a case has to be opened before the IRS can do anything to me, and that such a case can take months and is preceded by lots of letters letting me know there _is_ a case and what it's about.
> 
> But I'll cut that college student some slack because how many 20-somethings know all that? I only know because I looked into it, mostly online, and not until I was in my 40s. Sadly, Miss Diva, this stuff isn't taught in schools, and it's not normal dinner conversation either, not in most households.


I agree with you about college students probably not knowing and absolutely agree that finances should be taught in school. Some are very savvy and know. My grandson would never have fallen for that while he was in college because he has financial sense. In fact, I know some high school children who wouldn't fall for that, at least not this day and age. I think American schools in general fail our children in many ways. Not make basic financial management courses mandatory, at least by the senior year in high school, is one of them.


----------



## Jules (Feb 2, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> this stuff isn't taught in schools, and it's not normal dinner conversation either, not in most households.


It really needs to be.  Middle school and high school.  

Often they pick on new immigrants who have limited English and very little knowledge of laws.  Once they’ve been scammed, they’re afraid to tell their relatives and will be blackmailed to pay more.  It’s sad.


----------



## RB-TX (Feb 3, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I heard about that one, too, and saw a video about it. The scammer tells the victim that the IRS has their assets temporarily frozen. That's how they convince the victim that these cards are the only means of payment and to prevent them being arrested. In fact, they tell the victim that enforcement officers will arrive at their address in 45 minutes, that's the reason for their call, to warn them (the victim).
> 
> How many college students know how the IRS works, and what powers they actually have? I know the IRS doesn't have the power to send law enforcement to my door, or to freeze my assets at a moment's notice. I know a case has to be opened before the IRS can do anything to me, and that such a case can take months and is preceded by lots of letters letting me know there _is_ a case and what it's about.
> 
> But I'll cut that college student some slack because how many 20-somethings know all that? I only know because I looked into it, mostly online, and not until I was in my 40s. Sadly, Miss Diva, this stuff isn't taught in schools, and it's not normal dinner conversation either, not in most households.





Jules said:


> It really needs to be.  Middle school and high school.
> 
> Often they pick on new immigrants who have limited English and very little knowledge of laws.  Once they’ve been scammed, they’re afraid to tell their relatives and will be blackmailed to pay more.  It’s sad.


The ironic thing about phone scams is that they are using YOUR phone and the phone service you pay for.  In other words, they are using your property without your permission to scam you.  

I have found a good way to scare them off.  When they start talking, I interrupt them, sometimes forcibly, and state that this call is being recorded for legal purposes.

This almost always results in them hanging up. 

Try it - it works.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 3, 2021)

RB-TX said:


> The ironic thing about phone scams is that they are using YOUR phone and the phone service you pay for.  In other words, they are using your property without your permission to scam you.
> 
> I have found a good way to scare them off.  When they start talking, I interrupt them, sometimes forcibly, and state that this call is being recorded for legal purposes.
> 
> ...


That's a really good idea. 
I usually just hang up. If I recognize the prefix I don't even answer, I just swipe the little disconnect icon. 
When my foster son lived here, I'd hand the phone to him. He was 2 - 2 1/2 and he loved babbling to those guys even after they hung up (always within a few seconds).

The tragedy is that there are millions of people in the US, UK, and Asia who don't recognize a scam call (or pop-up, voicemail, or email).


----------



## Jeni (Feb 3, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> That's a really good idea.
> I usually just hang up. If I recognize the prefix I don't even answer, I just swipe the little disconnect icon.
> When my foster son lived here, I'd hand the phone to him. He was 2 - 2 1/2 and he loved babbling to those guys even after they hung up (always within a few seconds).
> 
> The tragedy is that there are millions of people in the US, UK, and Asia who don't recognize a scam call (or pop-up, voicemail, or email).


I agree with most of what has been posted here but the reality is .........we cannot protect everyone from falling for these scams....  schools barely cover what they do now .........

no legitimate business or IRS is taking gift cards as payment...........in fact....... using the most detailed traceable payment is for your benefit if a debt is actually owed.......... 

i just have lost empathy in some cases since a simple google search or  research phone calls would make it clear that this is a scam.....  nothing has to be done in 30 -45 minutes........
a college age person who 
1. most likely are on parents taxes or 
2. had some service help them with taxes 
they should call one or both of those folks to ask about before sending a gift card to anyone.....

I have seen well educated people fall for items because they answer phone emails on autopilot trying to get through them ASAP.................... with out questioning if the Font or logos look right etc. 
or maybe they really think that item is free or a deal too good to be true. 

Can you educate that out of people...... I do not think so.....   
I find it ironic that personal finances are seen as taboo in schools ... ............but often the range of curriculum of sex ed grows each year.....


----------



## Gaer (Feb 3, 2021)

I have a scam on my phone right now.  #280-980-0551.  Everyday they text from this number saying a certain amount (generally $100 to $400) has been charged on my Amazon account.  I am to  call this number and ask for a specific extension in order to nullify this transaction.
This is bogus, of course.   Annoying!


----------



## Jules (Feb 3, 2021)

Can you block that number or whatever number your call display is showing?


----------



## Gaer (Feb 3, 2021)

Jules said:


> Can you block that number or whatever number your call display is showing?


I don't know how to do that.


----------



## Jules (Feb 3, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I don't know how to do that.


Is yours a cell phone?  There are so many that I can’t help.  Do a search based on the model.  We can do it with our house phones too.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 3, 2021)

Oh, Thank you Jules!  But I'll figure out a way to block it!


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 3, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I don't know how to do that.


tap the phone icon/icon you use to call out
tap "recents/recent calls"
tap on that number and at the top of the display should be 3 dots - tap on that and the option to block (and delete) should come up


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 4, 2021)

I had a customer, when I worked at Walgreens, who was purchasing $500 in gift cards. He as tall, intelligent looking man in his late 40’s early 50’s. He just looked so uneasy so I casually asked “ Sir, you know the people you are buying these gift cards for, right?”  He looked at me, kind of bewildered. And I said “The only reason I’m asking is because there have been scams going around asking people to send in gift cards” 

Again he hesitated and then proceeded to tell me that he travels for a living. His wife had called him, half hysterical. She had received a phone call from a sheriff’s department in some other state. They told her that there was a warrant out for her husband’s arrest on some past traffic violation. He could cancel it but only if they paid the fine immediately and in gift cards so it couldn’t be traced as it was against the law for him to even notify her of the arrest warrant. So he comes rushing home...and THEY WERE GOING TO DO IT!!!! (how freaking stupid ARE these people????).
I suggested he call our local sheriffs department before he went ahead with the purchase because once they are activated they cannot be returned (and what I didn’t tell him is that once they are activated that money is gone before he even leaves the store).

So he took out his cell phone, called the sherriffs office, who verified it was a scam, and left the store shaken, but grateful.

Elderly people I can almost understand falling for scams...but this guy....wow!!


----------



## Jeni (Feb 4, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> I had a customer, when I worked at Walgreens, who was purchasing $500 in gift cards. He as tall, intelligent looking man in his late 40’s early 50’s. He just looked so uneasy so I casually asked “ Sir, you know the people you are buying these gift cards for, right?”  He looked at me, kind of bewildered. And I said “The only reason I’m asking is because there have been scams going around asking people to send in gift cards”
> 
> Again he hesitated and then proceeded to tell me that he travels for a living. His wife had called him, half hysterical. She had received a phone call from a sheriff’s department in some other state. They told her that there was a warrant out for her husband’s arrest on some past traffic violation. He could cancel it but only if they paid the fine immediately and in gift cards so it couldn’t be traced as it was against the law for him to even notify her of the arrest warrant. So he comes rushing home...and THEY WERE GOING TO DO IT!!!! (how freaking stupid ARE these people????).
> I suggested he call our local sheriffs department before he went ahead with the purchase because once they are activated they cannot be returned (and what I didn’t tell him is that once they are activated that money is gone before he even leaves the store).
> ...


It has nothing to do with age but how gullible and lack of common sense a person has........


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 4, 2021)

Jeni said:


> It has nothing to do with age but how gullible and lack of common sense a person has........


Also, the threats made by these scammers. Once they gain access to a victims computer, which they try to do asap (everything sounds very professional at the start of the call), they can convince the victim that they have access to their PC files and/or their banking information. They make it appear as though they have stolen all of the files in your PC or emptied your bank accounts, depending on the type of scam. You see this happen right before your eyes, except it's smoke and mirrors, and/or they will lock you out of your PC by changing the password and basically hold it for ransom.

In a recent video, if I understood it correctly, I saw that MS has created a program that allows you access to your PC with a universal secret code that keeps changing. It was created specifically for this scenario.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 4, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Also, the threats made by these scammers. Once they gain access to a victims computer, which they try to do asap (everything sounds very professional at the start of the call), they can convince the victim that they have access to their PC files and/or their banking information. They make it appear as though they have stolen all of the files in your PC or emptied your bank accounts, depending on the type of scam. You see this happen right before your eyes, except it's smoke and mirrors, and/or they will lock you out of your PC by changing the password and basically hold it for ransom.
> 
> In a recent video, if I understood it correctly, I saw that MS has created a program that allows you access to your PC with a universal secret code that keeps changing. It was created specifically for this scenario.


yes, if they actually have something on you..... like access to your computer.... if they have access to bank call the bank asap or go in ......  

the many scams saying you owe.......but you never had a bill / of a traffic issue or accounts with whatever company ...... 
IRS documents everything..........  in order to collect a bill they MUST prove you owe it in writing..........

but  some people  RUSH out the door and buy gift cards?   ..........................Makes no sense ....  

yes i have seen some people fall for items because they do not think about it.......

 I had a co-worker almost  fall for you have a traffic ticket in X state ..........but when i asked her "when were you there "....... she realized she had not been there for 6 years ....................( she has zero common sense) 
 how the heck would she have a traffic problem and their police have ZERO ability to come and arrest her...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 5, 2021)

Since the first of the year, I've had an increase in text message scams and a decrease in telephone scams.

Today's text message tells me that I'm third in a Connecticut AT&T Sweepstakes.  It is asking me to call a number to verify and collect my new iPad Pro.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 7, 2022)

The word scam seems to have some sort of street cred among the criminal fraternity. Scammers are deceitful, despicable swindling fraudsters. They bring misery to so many, yet as far as I can tell, if and when they are caught, punishment seems to be quite light. Bring back the stocks!


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 7, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> The word scam seems to have some sort of street cred among the criminal fraternity. Scammers are deceitful, despicable swindling fraudsters. They bring misery to so many, yet as far as I can tell, if and when they are caught, punishment seems to be quite light. Bring back the stocks!


Most of these scams are based in India and some African provinces where under-paid police are easily bribed into ignoring scam activities. And India has a law that says they can only prosecute if a victim is physically present during legal proceedings.


----------



## jakbird (Feb 7, 2022)

On average I get about ten scam calls a day, mostly for some kind of rate reduction on TV, cell, or credit card.  Now I'm retired I have the time to engage them in long, rambling phone calls, sometimes 30 minutes or more.  The way I see it, the more they talk to me, the less they talk to someone else.  Even better, I leave them with a "negative job experience", knowing they've wasted their time with me.

The Mumbai accent is an advantage since I can pretend to misunderstand what they say.  Ask for a credit card, well I thought they said library card.  Offering a rate reduction, then I have to hear all the details, reading from my (non-existent) bill every fee and tax I can invent, asking if it will change.  "What about the underground cable de-icing fee, does that stay the same?"

My name? Why, it's John Hancock.  None of them have caught on yet.  My credit card number?  Oh no, I always pay with wire transfer...tell me YOUR bank account number.

I had a new one today, free iPhone 13, but of course with a shipping charge.  I told the guy to pretend to send it, sell it on ebay, and we'll split the profit.  Turned me down, amazing how honest thieves can be.....


----------



## RFW (Feb 7, 2022)

If you have a new number or a number that gets a lot of spam calls, you might want to consider letting a scam call ring until it stops without hanging it up on your own. There are groups that harvest personal phone numbers and they periodically run these numbers through a program that calls them to check if the numbers are currently active. If you don't answer and don't hang up, your number is considered inactive as it appears to the program that there is no human interaction behind the number. Active numbers are then added to a list to be sold to telemarketers and scammers. They don't go around calling every number they see. They have a "curated" list of active numbers.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 7, 2022)

RFW said:


> If you have a new number or a number that gets a lot of spam calls, you might want to consider letting a scam call ring until it stops without hanging it up on your own. There are groups that harvest personal phone numbers and they periodically run these numbers through a program that calls them to check if the numbers are currently active. If you don't answer and don't hang up, your number is considered inactive as it appears to the program that there is no human interaction behind the number. Active numbers are then added to a list to be sold to telemarketers and scammers. They don't go around calling every number they see. They have a "curated" list of active numbers.


There is no one size fits all .. if they find numbers they assume are inactive they may use those numbers to spoof. 
The practice of finding a number they believe is unused so when they call folks in your same area code it looks local.


----------



## RFW (Feb 7, 2022)

Jeni said:


> There is no one size fits all .. if they find numbers they assume are inactive they may use those numbers to spoof.
> The practice of finding a number they believe is unused so when they call folks in your same area code it looks local.


Right, there isn't. They don't even need inactive numbers to spoof. But making them think your number is inactive lowers the chance of you becoming a prime target and over time you will get less scam calls.


----------



## Colleen (Feb 9, 2022)

We simply don't answer the phone if we don't recognize the number. They eventually quit robo calling. I get scam emails claiming to be Amazon or Paypal and saying my accounts have been frozen and I should use the link to reactivate them. They are almost every day. I don't open them and just put them in the scam bucket.

We're in the process of buying a house in another state. We've sold our home here in AZ and the title company told us to be extra careful of scammers and wire transfers. The title company has a process you have to go through to ensure you're not sending money to a scammer with a wire transfer. They said it's really bad right now.


----------



## Jules (Feb 9, 2022)

@Colleen, you must have read my mind.  I was just wondering where you are in another thread.


----------



## Jules (Feb 9, 2022)

They’ve had warnings on the Vancouver TV news and now they said that 3 people were taken for $139,000 by the “I’m your grandchild and I need help because I’m in jail“ scheme.  The crooks even sent someone to pickup the money at their house; they arrive within a few minutes.  One lady had a video camera at the front door so you can see the crook.  I suspect they‘re targeting seniors that they know keep large sums of cash at home.  For every person that admits giving money, there’ll be many more that don’t.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Colleen (Feb 9, 2022)

Jules said:


> @Colleen, you must have read my mind.  I was just wondering where you are in another thread.


Just packing and scheduling new utility services and cancelling services here. It has been stressful. We're almost done with all this nonsense, though  Hopefully, the drive will be uneventful and the weather stays clear. Thanks for missing me


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 13, 2022)

My grandson 28 (engineer for his state's DOT) own's a condo, autos, makes a good living, but lonely.  He fell for one I've never heard about before.  He spent most of his young adult life with schooling & building a good career, so missed out on the dating scene.  He's more of an introvert than extrovert & has trouble socializing.  He's only had one female experience & she was a real screw.

*THE SCAM*  -  Lately he had been texting another female party in the UK.  Never talked to her or seen her.   She doesn't speak any English so texting was the only way he could communicate.  She has a male friend there who interprets the texts into her language, she pays him for that service.  It's been costing my g-son $1,500 per month on his credit card, which he send info to her (stupid!!!).  His father, my son got him to stop, he smelled a scam.  I just heard about it yesterday, of course he's ashamed for falling for it, I guess many strange things happen to the lonely.


----------



## RFW (Feb 13, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> My grandson 28 (engineer for his state's DOT) own's a condo, autos, makes a good living, but lonely.  He fell for one I've never heard about before.  He spent most of his young adult life with schooling & building a good career, so missed out on the dating scene.  He's more of an introvert than extrovert & has trouble socializing.  He's only had one female experience & she was a real screw.
> 
> *THE SCAM*  -  Lately he had been texting another female party in the UK.  Never talked to her or seen her.   She doesn't speak any English so texting was the only way he could communicate.  She has a male friend there who interprets the texts into her language, she pays him for that service.  It's been costing my g-son $1,500 per month on his credit card, which he send her the info (stupid!!!).  His father, my son got him to stop, he smelled a scam.  I just heard about it yesterday, of course he's ashamed for falling it, I guess many strange things happen to the lonely.


A romance scam. They sure know how to pull heartstrings. I was on one (supposedly) monitored dating site. A guy hit me up and I already wasn't interested. Bad grammar, for one, is a huge red flag. Next day, he wanted me to get a $100 gift card to pay for international calls, while he was already online chatting with me. How does that make any sense???


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 13, 2022)

RFW said:


> A romance scam. They sure know how to pull heartstrings. I was on one (supposedly) monitored dating site. A guy hit me up and I already wasn't interested. Bad grammar, for one, is a huge red flag. Next day, he wanted me to get a $100 gift card to pay for international calls, while he was already online chatting with me. How does that make any sense???


I told my wife if he waits until he's about 35 the ones he couldn't date in high school who married the football quarterback will be disillusioned with their choice, divorced and looking.

First for love, second for security.


----------

